# Rubik's Fans Megaminx



## Tomarse (Dec 26, 2008)

http://tinyurl.com/7ktmnr

Apparently its suitable for speedcubing, to be honest, I just want a decent one, I've played with a mefferts and it was awesome, can anyone vouch for this one?


----------



## Pedro (Dec 26, 2008)

why is it "mini"?
I couldn't find the size in the description...


----------



## crazyasianskills (Dec 26, 2008)

Yes it can be very good.


----------



## Tomarse (Dec 26, 2008)

Is it a chinaminx?


----------



## Unknown.soul (Dec 26, 2008)

The "chinaminx" is the one that clicks into place, this one does not. This minx needs some work to become good (lubing it helps a lot, even changing the screws and springs to Type As will make it even better), but it doesn't cut corners well.


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Dec 27, 2008)

Unknown.soul said:


> The "chinaminx" is the one that clicks into place, this one does not. This minx needs some work to become good (lubing it helps a lot, even changing the screws and springs to Type As will make it even better), but it doesn't cut corners well.



I have two of this megaminx and both turn very good!! I replace the screws-springs for a type a set (two of them) and works perfectly and cuts corners decently!!.

I recommend this megaminx, for the price you will get a very good quality puzzle.

EDIT: the only issue i found is the stickers quality: the colours are very similar and difficult speedsolving. Anyway i bougth a cuople of Cubesmith stickers and problem solved.

Here a picture for size comparison:







Left to rigth: Eastsheen 2x2, Mini Speed PVC Megaming (rubikfans) and Diansheng nº222
Hope this helps


----------



## Thompson (Jan 2, 2009)

This megaminx can be very good, you just need to do some work. When I first got mine I was very disapointed. I could barely do a solve without one whole face exploding on me. The sticker colours were also way to close together, especially the purples. I changed the screws with Type A srews and springs, and got spare stickers from Cubesmith. Now it works AMAZINGLY.


----------



## Tomarse (Jan 2, 2009)

I think I'll just wait for a mefferts.


----------



## aliengrey (Jan 3, 2009)

Tomarse said:


> I think I'll just wait for a mefferts.




The tiled one from Rubik Fans is quite good, but it pops a lot.


----------



## Samlambert (Jan 10, 2009)

Sorry for reviving a somewhat dead thread (Well, 1 week old), but I bought this megaminx and I'm still waiting for it to arrive (I bought the white one actually). I'd like to know if someone could make me a video review about this megaminx (white or black, i dont mind, they are gonna be pretty similar I guess) so I can really see what it looks like. Preferably from someone who had his for a while so it's well broken in etc but any will do  Thanks in advance


----------



## n00bcubix (Jan 10, 2009)

Will do sam


----------



## Samlambert (Jan 10, 2009)

n00bcubix said:


> Will do sam



Thanks a lot Jun !!!


----------

